# LittleBetta's Rescue Journal



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I figured since everyone else was setting up journals... I would to!

Of course.... granted, most of my time is surrounding rescue work.... but hey, GREAT way to blow off steam is for me to type it up for OTHER people to read about the BS surrounding what I do... for free 

I volunteer with 3 shelters mainly.... though 2 others on occasion.... 2 shelters are high kill euthanasia shelters... 1 is a heart stick shelter.... 1 is a gassing shelter... and 1 is a no-kill shelter that partners with one of the other shelters I work with 

Most of my volunteer work centers around online volunteering.... mainly sharing pictures of dogs and cats on the list (thank you Facebook!), finding adopters, rescues, setting up fosters, transportation, finding donaters/sponsors, running a few rescue sites... and when I get a chance (and a ride) I go to the different shelters take better pictures of dogs and cats, take them for walks.... or sit in their pens and just pet them.... work on basic training... evaluate dogs and cats (temperament tests)..... and what ever else needs to be done


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the work you do with rescues is wonderful.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you DQ 

So
Every week I have one dog or cat that I put a little more work into.... without regards to breed, age, gender, or body condition, most of the time the dog or cat is considered less adoptable... or for whatever reason it is not getting as much attention as others.... so, that dog or cat becomes my "Pet of the Week"
Along with trying to find rescues, adopters, fosters, transporters... etc
for hundreds of other dogs
I focus on this dog or cat separately, I make it my goal to have him or her out, I may not be able to save them all, but THAT dog or cat will get out

My "Pet of the Week" for this week (Dec 12- 18)
Is Aslan
Aslan is a 7 year old purebred rough coated Collie
He came in as an owner surrender and is an complete gentleman, his coat is severely matted and he does have problems with his hips (as many older large dogs do)

Im pulling in an old favor from a purebred Collie Rescue, if all goes well, he will be out and on his way to safety soon.














BICKER OF THE DAY

I LOVE volunteering.... shelter employees, adopters, fosters, donators, rescuers... all of them are AWESOME to work with and are helpful... what I CAN NOT stand.... are the arrogant people who bring in a 12 year old dog on Thanksgiving day because they don't have time
Or the people who drop off a 6 week old puppy that was SUPPOSED to be an early Christmas present but is chewing everything and going to the bathroom on the new carpet

Pets are a responsibility people, they are NOT presents!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, Aslan looks like a sweet dog. I hope he gets a forever home soon. Yeah, people can be so stupid about pets.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

They really can :/ As a thanksgiving treat, a rescue pulled 35 dogs and puppies from one of the shelters (the main one) I volunteer with, most have been adopted, but the day after the 35 (the shelter was EMPTY!) were pulled 46 came in... mainly puppies and soon to be mother dogs :/

So, everyone is freaking out and worrying that the same thing will happen for the winter holidays... but it will be worse since shelters are closed for adoptions for 2 weeks to celebrate the holidays... which means dogs and cats can come in, but none can leave for two weeks


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Tonights going to be a LONG night
I love doing rescue and volunteer work
But I just found out one of the shelters I volunteer with (where I adopted my feral dog Punk from- Columbus County) had 19 dogs PTS (heartstick shelter)
The first shelter I started... Hoke County (where my sister adopted her Chihuahua from and where I adopted my ferrets, Ray and Queen, RIP) PTS 21 dogs and cats... ALL I had met yesterday and ALL were SO sweet.... including my favorite boy Kratos.... a 1 year old pitbull who when I walked into his pen, wrapped his paws around my neck and refused to let go.... such a sweet boy who already knew sit, down, paw and no.... 

RIP my little man















Yes... I feel AWEFUL, I wish I had pulled him right then and there and found him a home myself.... but because I live in an apartment, I do not have that opportunity... and I had pulled a pitbull last week and done just that (my roommate adopted him)
but now I find out that three of the people who help me... who I COUNT on to share pictures especially for Columbus County (a recent add on for me) are dropping out because 19 dogs were euthanized and they can't handle it.... they never met those dogs... yes it SUCKS
I hate it.... but I also know that that same shelter had 33 dogs and cats adopted in one week.... normally they average 2 or 3 adoptions for dogs and 0 to 1 for cats... its a HUGE improvement... and sometimes, you just have to look on the bright side.... yes, Im crying over Kratos and the other dogs euthanized.... but I also have to remember... Dunkin went to rescue... he, and every other dog and cat I have worked my but off... THEY are safe











So, be happy for what you have, but don't forget about what you lost

RIP Kratos.... and happy tails Dunkin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry about Kratos! He would have made someone a wonderful pet. What I don't understand is people having a female dog or cat, not have it spayed, then they get mad when it gets pregnant, then they take it to a shelter or just DUMP it on the side of the road. If they would have had it fixed then there wouldn't BE unwanted puppies or kittens.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

When I got my first two rats, they were part of a group or 13 or so that had been dumped because the owner let the breeding get out of control. If she had just seperated the genders, she could have had such loving, sweet pets...but now they are mine. 

There are some mice there at the moment that I am just desperate to adopt...


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Dear LittleBettas. Thank you for the work you do! :notworthy:
I am ashamed to say that I had never heard of a Heart Stick shelter... or the heart stick method.  I have over the past 30 years, I'm 53, had to have old or sick dogs put down by our vet. I have stood at the table and held every one of them them and said goodbye.. The vets have always, every one of them assured me that they are sedated first, they won't feel a thing. In our grief at the time we would say, Oh... ok, good. Thank you.... you know the drill at that sad moment.... and I never gave the possibility of another method another thought, or questioned why they say that.
After reading this whole post this morning, where you described the shelters you work at, I google'd "heart stick shelter".....:shock: >>>OMG !!! Are you FREAKING kidding me??????????? 
You still do that in the USA? for that matter do we still do that in Canada????? 
Every state and every province will have different rules and laws.... I have no idea how or what we do up here. I'm stunned and I will be contacting a vet friend of mine to find out what the laws are here in Ontario to see if this method is still used. 

Thank you for telling your story!! Don't stop telling it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially to naive uninformed pet owners like me. 
My only Grand baby is a Rescued Blue Tick **** Hound. We love him dearly!! Charlie has changed our life and our next dog will involve a trip to our local shelter!


----------

